# inf accutane



## BROWNGOD (Aug 27, 2015)

any one using this?  If so how did it work for you?  I have to take  accutane or I cant use ass, the acne is out of control!  I normally order tabs from a supplier in india and it has has always worked great.  I just hate ordering interntonal.  plus I like to support the board.


----------



## Soujerz (Aug 30, 2015)

http://researchstop.com/isosolut.html

Have used it and it works Awesome 20mg a day

Purchase Peptides also makes an accutane product never tried it though.

Take once daily with a high fat meal, i liked to just eat a meal and a spoonful of peanut butter when taking it.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 20, 2015)

I just started getting acne at 29 years old all of a sudden. I'm thinking about trying out imr accutane as well!


----------

